

Hacker News: Best - zainny
https://news.ycombinator.com/best

======
zainny
In case anyone is wondering, what motivated me to submit this was simply the
fact that while I've known about this section forever, a quick poll of people
I know who visit HN revealed that it wasn't common knowledge.

I have no idea why this and other sections
([https://news.ycombinator.com/lists](https://news.ycombinator.com/lists))
aren't linked from the main page in a prominent visible manner - especially
/best which is great for people like me who check in every few days.

~~~
petercooper
[https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders](https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders)
is another fun page that used to be on the header a couple of years ago.

Also, I have a simple site that tries to take a snapshot of the HN front page
every hour so that I can catch up if I'm away for a few days:
[http://hackerslide.com/](http://hackerslide.com/)

~~~
xauronx
Oh cool! I'm on HN pretty constantly and a quick slide showed me that I'm not
on quite as always as I thought.

------
Peroni
[https://news.ycombinator.com/lists](https://news.ycombinator.com/lists)

------
Arjuna
The "Best" link is for recent (for some value of "recent"), top-rated
submissions. For all-time, top-rated submissions:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=+&sort...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=+&sortby=points+desc)

I wrote a previous post with some other "points-related" queries here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4659939](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4659939)

~~~
estel
Does HN Search only have content from the last (time period)?There's
definitely some stuff that seems to be missing.

------
Ningzhi
[http://hckrnews.com/](http://hckrnews.com/)

~~~
glomph
This website has made hn like 10 times more addictive for me.

------
superasn
Another noteworthy hacker news digest: [http://www.daemonology.net/hn-
daily/](http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/)

------
revenz
also this
[https://news.ycombinator.com/classic](https://news.ycombinator.com/classic)

~~~
lucb1e
What is classic exactly, how does it differ? At a first glance it seems to
prioritize age over points more than the current version.

~~~
samatman
Classic is pg's solution to the "Endless September" problem.

Classic hn only counts front-page upvotes from users who have been around for
awhile. I don't know what awhile is. Longer than me.

~~~
JacobAldridge
From memory it's the first year. I think I missed the cut off by a couple of
weeks. I'm New Coke, but that still has more HN street cred than Coke Zero.

------
Ecio78
Out of curiosity, does anybody know why in the leaders list only the user
"Libertatea" has no avg karma info?

~~~
DanBC
Not enough comments yet.

~~~
Ecio78
I see, only few comments, but already 18334 points...

~~~
petercooper
Notice how it's almost entirely headlines from large news sites posted evenly
pretty much every single day.

This isn't an accusation as such but I'd suspect it's (semi)-automated _or_
it's someone who is amazingly diligent and consistent in posting interesting
news.

~~~
ccozan
o.O so many points! It doesn't look like a bot, but it has certainly a browser
extension that posts to HN with a click.

~~~
DanBC
There's the HN bookmarklet.

Anyone considering similar extensions could make a visible guide for 80
characters, so submitters don't have to count chars.

------
Kiro
I wonder why this isn't advertised anywhere. Does it only include submissions
from the past three days?

~~~
taude
I never knew about "best" or "lists". Awesome. Thanks.

~~~
eitally
I believe you, but I don't know how anyone could miss the "best" page. It's
one of only six links across the top banner of the HN site. Often it's more
fun to peruse "new", though.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newest](https://news.ycombinator.com/newest)

~~~
jrochkind1
For me, there is no 'best' or 'list' link at the top of the page.

Only if I go directly to the URLs for best or list, do those links get added
to the nav bar. Normally the nav bar is just:

> Hacker News new | threads | comments | ask | jobs | submit

~~~
eitally
Oops. I didn't realize this was added by the Hacker News Enhancement Suite
Chrome Extension I've been using. Sorry for that accusation.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhanc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
enhancement-s/bappiabcodbpphnojdiaddhnilfnjmpm)

------
hartator
It seems to go back up to three days. This is great to catch up HN after
fishing week-end!

------
etherealG
how does best differ from the homepage? not sure i get it.

~~~
clone1018
Sorting based on points.

~~~
raldi
As opposed to...?

------
__xtrimsky
Oh nice, I was using rss of other people that did this themselfs, but know I
might use this!

EDIT: Nevermind, this doesn't have rss!

